# Favourite Sandwich



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

ive just made a cold beef on bread , with REAL butter sandwich , and just a pinch of salt , Mmmmmmmmmm.And a cup of tea to wash it down.Good God its soooooooooo nice.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Favourite are the beef and roasted onion subs from M&S.

Don't buy them though as I make my own in the mornings. (Diet!)

Have Turkey roll, mayo, tomato and spinach in one and a full tin of tuna, mayo and branston pickle in the other.

not my favourite, but I do eat them every day so hardly surprising.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Tuna melts are good too though.

And the rare steak baguettes from Cafe Rouge used to be good too.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

And I used to love Pek Chopped pork and Beetroot too.

Mind you, beetroot on its own is also nice.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Turkey, cranberry and coleslaw are good too.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I like Sarnies.


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

;D OMG your a PEK fan too , welcome to the club mate ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

ignoring the obvious perverted answer.....

French stick.
cut off 5 inches or so
insert knife and sqidge the 'middle' bit, leaving a 'hole' down the middle - open at one end only.
large dollup of butter spread as well as possible
large dollup of syrup, drizzled into hole
extra mature cheddar, sliced and packed as tightly as possible.

enjoy! 

NB. added bonuses:
The syrup doesn't go everywhere (to much)
By the time you get to the closed end, the syrup has soaked into the bread (cos it's difficult to get the butter to cover that bit)


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

??? which syrup do you mean , surely not treacle with cheese, eeeeeeeeeewwwwwww


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> ;D Â OMG your a PEK fan too , welcome to the club mate Â ;D


Pek is genius - much better than SPAM. ;D

And more Northern too.


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

and the award for most boring thread goes to.....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not this one - I could talk about Sarnies for hours.

Half thought about opening a sandwich shop some years ago.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

you can,t beat a bacon butt on warbies ;D


----------



## badger (Sep 3, 2002)

A foot long Steak and cheese from Subway with southwest sauce, everything on it except tomato!

The best!


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Sandwich tern

Sterna sandvicensis

The Sandwich tern is a very white tern, with a black cap on its head, a long black bill with a yellow tip and short black legs. In flight it shows grey wedges on its wings tips and it has a short forked tail. In the UK, many of the important colonies survive because they are on nature reserves.

Where does it live ???
Shingle, sandy and rocky beaches and islands :-X
Wintering
At sea.
Passage 8)
Off the coast around the UK.

Sorry, was it my tern to talk sandwich :-X


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> ive Â just Â made a cold beef on bread , with REAL butter sandwich , and Â just a pinch of salt , Mmmmmmmmmm.And a cup of tea to wash it down.Good God Â its Â soooooooooo nice.


Oh god you can't have this without horseradish! ;D. Are you mad ;D . Hmmm yummy!

My all time fav sarnie also that I really love is chicken salad with lots of salad cream on granary bread you slice your self. Hmmm yummy again. 8)

And just this second I have just had wait for it...2 slices of toast with Daddys brown sauce to dip it in, washed down with a cuppa tea   and now for my pudding which is a going to be a tangarine muller yougurt ;D 8)


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

Bread and dripping. 

Those were the days. [smiley=kid.gif]

Put hair's on your chest [smiley=oops.gif] :-/

;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Chargrilled hot chicken with lettuce and mayo and a touch of ketchup

or

Turkey, brie and cranberry

both on fresh baguettes

cheers, you've made me hungry and i had shed loads of pancakes for tea too!! 

James


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I would love a "Cybil" sandwich, with Cybil in the middle.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Thanks Vlastan.

I had a bet with my wife an hour ago predicting you wouldn't be able to resist. :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I would love a "Cybil" sandwich, with Cybil in the middle. Â


What's a Cybil sandwich? Â ???. Â

Anyone for a tongue sandwich? Â ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Thanks Vlastan.
> 
> I had a bet with my wife an hour ago predicting you wouldn't be able to resist. Â :


Well Nik said this was a boring thread so I thought about contributing to it.

I am pleased for you Paul, I hope you won something nice from this bet.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

My misses prefers a sausage sandwich :  :-X


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hotdog! Â


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

My god. Has it really come to this, that there is nothing sensible to talk about, other than what sarnies you all like [smiley=behead.gif].

Can't beat a simple (mature) cheese and onion on fresh white 

Alchemist.

BTW Kell, too many sandwiches means you struggle to get into your TT. ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I guess I'll just have to be a fat poseur then. 

Besides, I do have to watch waht I eat - if I'm not careful I could waste away to normal. ;D


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hot bacon, brie and avacado. Yummy

Oh my God I'm hungry now!!


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> I guess I'll just have to be a fat poseur then.
> 
> Besides, I do have to watch waht I eat - if I'm not careful I could waste away to normal.


Ohhh Kell  

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/dianehood/dl.jpg

So this is a famous son of Leicester (not Gary Lineker)

Who is he?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Dunno - but he likes his pies.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Once a week (today as it goes) a Shepherds Pie and Chip butty! Can't beat it.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Shepherds pie and chip butty! OMG R1 that is the worse filling I have ever heard of, won't it make your bread go soggy too ;D


----------



## Miss_TTR (Mar 9, 2003)

> Chargrilled hot chicken with lettuce and mayo and a touch of ketchup
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Serrano jam, real butter
or
camembert, iceberg letuce

both on fresh baguettes .... yummiiiiii

And will I have for mu lunch today???

vegetables soup :-/ ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Shepherds pie and chip butty! Â OMG R1 that is the worse filling I have ever heard of, won't it make your bread go soggy too Â ;D Â


Not if you eat it quick enough. Just polished off a few of them and they were superb!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I foolishly assumed that you meant a Shepherds pie with a chip butty as well.

Not a Shepherds pie and chips in a sarnie.

BTW, was it a shepherds pie or a cottage pie?


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

i will share the cybil sandwich with you Vlastan, as long as im not the bottom slice  , ohhhh and Easter Bunny my local puts bread n dripping butties on the bar for free on a weekend.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

http://www.hinchbk.cambs.sch.uk/histori ... ourth.html


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

;D So the original sandwich was Beef, i knew i had good taste.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> I foolishly assumed that you meant a Shepherds pie with a chip butty as well.
> 
> Not a Shepherds pie and chips in a sarnie.
> 
> BTW, was it a shepherds pie or a cottage pie? Â


To clarify:

It was pie and chips in the same sarnie.

It was most definately a Shepherds Pie and a bloody good one as well.

Oh and it had real butter on the bread - makes a big difference.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Has to be cheese and strawberry jam 
or cold potato and tomato sauce.

Cant decide which is best!!

No one ever wanted to swop sandwiches with me in school  
I wonder why?


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

> Has to be cheese and strawberry jam
> or cold potato and tomato sauce.
> 
> Cant decide which is best!!
> ...


Are you sure you're not pregnant??? that is a wierd mix ;D

Chicken and stuffing mmmmmmmm


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> To clarify:
> 
> It was pie and chips in the same sarnie.
> 
> ...


Made from Lamb then? You don't often see that these days, they're normally made fom beef.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Has to be cheese and strawberry jam
> or cold potato and tomato sauce.


NOT PREGNANT!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And chips with the cottage pie or shepherds pie even though it has potato already on it Â ??? Â Do you dip your sarnie in ketchup aswell Â


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2004)

almost put off sandwiches now ;D

but.... you can't beat the Cheddar cheese salad sandwich on white bread from Philpots in central brum ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What happened to Paddington Bear's Jam sandwichs? Â :'(


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

err. isnt that Paddington Bear? and they were marmalade sarnies...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oppps ok :-[ :'(


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

np ^Abi^...

I used to like peanut butter and lemon curd as a kid, then one day I suddenly couldn't face them any more.... :-/

Today I had a wrap from Pret with avocado, pine nuts and mature Italian Cheese... it was rather good.... nice combination of flavours


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Our 5 year old and 2 year old sons absolutely adore plain buttered sandwiches with tomato ketchup on the side of the plate along with some cucumber and carrot to dip in Â 8). Â They call it double dippy Â


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

As an aside - Jeremy Clakson's mother owns the rights to Paddington Bear.

And they were definitely Marmalade sarnies.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

> i will share the cybil sandwich with you Vlastan, as Â long as Â im not the bottom slice Â  , ohhhh Â and Â Easter Â Bunny Â my local puts bread n dripping butties on the bar for free on a weekend.


I really must learn to read things properly. I thought you were calling me your local  

I was just going to drive uppTTnorth and put you over my knee. ;D ;D

:-* :-*


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just remembered what has to be the worst sandwich filling I've heard of - my wife used to eat Vinegar sanwiches :-X [smiley=sick2.gif]

I probably only think it's the worst as I can't stomach the stuff myself - just the smell of it makes me [smiley=sick2.gif]

Must admit though, as a kid I used to eat banana and brown sugar sarnies - mmmmm! And I still eat Peanut butter and Jam - pity you can't get Laura Scudders "just peanuts and salt" peanut butter in the UK - Friends in the US used to send us 2 pint jars of the stuff - nothing compares now :'(


----------

